# Boditronics Red Mist Review



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

I have used this over 3 days since receiving a sample from the nice people at Boditronics I will state, by natureim not a fan of NO/volumisng products but thought I would give it a run out as I need a new kick before training (ECA is off the list for a while)

*The Stimulant Effect*

The stimulant effect of a 30g serving was very impressive and I have quite a tolerance level to stimulants. The buzz and focus came on within about 30 minutes. The buzz was more than my usual ECA (30/200/80) and would think that be down to the glucuronolactone in comparison to ECA or straight caffeine. In terms of the stimulant effect I got the mid afternoon crash as I expected. The suggestion on the site of between 1-3 scoops is for me a little OTT and the thought of having 900mg of caffeine kicking around would scare me!!! (Please correct me if I have this wrong as I understand its 300mg per 33g scoop) 1 scope was more than enough

*The Pump*

I wouldn't have known I was on anything if I have to be honest, then again I get nothing like the pumps suggested by other similar products so i wasnt expecting to be blown away, my focus was more on the stimulant/focus influence. No marked increase in strength

*The Ingredients*

Some good additions and long term use would bring some good aminos into the diet and of course the electrolytes which are essential especially if you are losing water during training. On paper there as some very wise choices and im sure I may see some of the benefits long term. Citrulline malate is a supplement that interest me and of course the tried and tested creatine was included

*Mixing/taste*

Mixes very well, no blending or shaking needed, all good. Flavour was a peach like flavour which was OK too. Not something I would sip on by choice but a fairly Ok tasting drink and certainly not one which makes you gag (like many others which have tried to cram so many supps into a drink) No dry taste afterwards which again was a positive

*Price*

I appreciate I dint pay for this but the price may be an issue for some. No doubt this is a well loaded drink but 660g is £36 (plus any postage if applicable) which equates to 20 of the lower dose servings, 6.6 100g servings which is a fair bit of money

*Overall*

*6/10*

Too expensive to run long term but if you are flush, certainly worth a go and provides a very good kick to training. For what i want (kick and CM) it will be something i ask for when xmas comes rather than top of my shopping list

Thanks to the guys at boditronics and here is the link for those interested

http://www.boditronics.co.uk/


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Good post LS, ive got some of this in the cupboard, the kind people atr boditronics sent me a sample too, i'll be giving it a blast this week with a little review of my own


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

**PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT**

*
*PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT**

*
*PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT**

*
*PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT**

Start with one 30-33g scoop *NOT* the 3 scoops to make 100g despite how 'ard you think you are


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks thats useful, i have a sample myself that i will be trying.


----------



## Boditronics Ltd (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for the review Lost Souls .. appreciate it . A couple of things , as said please start with one serving and see from there , believe or not there are some stim junkies out there who need the top dose to get the effect but one or two servings should be plenty for nearly everyone .

regards cost , with over 20 active ingredients some of which are well expensive it is expensive for us to make BUT if you look at the bigger 1.2kilo tub this works out alot cheaper per serving than buying the smaller tub .. where packaging and labour costs come into play .. also google the net as some of our retailers are offering cracking launch offers on Red Mist

Wurz


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Wurz

Yes, I agree, the amount of ingredients in it warrants the price tag, the price tag though doesnt make it easy to afford for some long term use (especially me  )

I would use it between cycles of gear for an extra bump up but find it hard to afford over time

It did though give very good mental focus, which is important to me

Do you do anything stimulant based without the additional ingredients of red mist? So a pure 'focus drink'?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice post Lost soul, perhaps you should be Uk-M's official supplements reviewer if they are all going to be like that  Very informative

Price wise, as uk-m members we get 25% the price anyways dont we?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> Nice post Lost soul, perhaps you should be Uk-M's official supplements reviewer if they are all going to be like that  Very informative
> 
> Price wise, as uk-m members we get 25% the price anyways dont we?


10% mate, there is already the 20% discount in place on the prices you see ( I think! )


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I have a tub and rate it very highly. It mixes extremely well and tastes alot better than any other pre-workout product I have tried. I used to use pro-gf and no-xplode but find red mist far better.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Captain Hero said:


> Nice post Lost soul, perhaps you should be Uk-M's official supplements reviewer if they are all going to be like that  Very informative
> 
> Price wise, as uk-m members we get 25% the price anyways dont we?


Yes mate

Next, I am willing to try:

16 week course of:

1g primo per week

100mg anavar ED

150mg pharma grade prop ED

10iu GH ED

All those interested in this review feel free to PM me


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

I might get some, only tried a sample of No xplode and didnt do much for me... Ive found it at a good price. Nice review


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

nice post lost soul...good insight....!!!!

but would you recommend it or not and what did you get out of it for your workout....like what changed for you the most...sorry i mean what were the pro's and cons of the actual product as in productive terms for actual training benefits...if that makes sense?


----------

